# Worst Event During a Sail



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

What is the worst event that has happened to you during a sail?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Would being capsized three times in a cyclone in the SoPac qualify? I certainly lost any desire to round Cape Horn, after that.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I was going to say an accidental "round up" when I had too much sail on a windy day....

But Capta's got me beat...


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Ran out of beer.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Ran out of beer.


Did you sink? I've been told it's beer that keeps the boat afloat, and that's why sailors get so nervous when they run low on beer.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Capsized and fell out of the boat. (fortunately it was an Albacore 16)


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

Capsized and fell out of a Catalina 16. It is true that they have so much foam that they won't sink. But it won't sail after that either--too low in the water to bail it out.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Stumbled at the mooring fell on the lifelines and hooked my legs stopping and MOB

REALLY WISH it had been MOB by some miracle I did not break or tweak anything but the bruising was massive


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

winch handle to the groin.
don't ask.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Motoring at full speed into a rock I forgot about. My shins have never fully recovered from hitting the traveler.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting caught off Hatteras in a rapidly developing storm that appeared unexpectedly. Within an hour the wind went from 15 knots SSE to 35+NE.

Being out in the Gulfstream in 35 knts + NE meant I had classic wind over tide sea conditions and with it forecast to strengthen and my autopilot unable to cope I had to turn and run for an inlet. 18 very scary hours, hand steering all the way in very large and very confused seas. The wind did increase for about two hours and I was surfing down waves and struggling for control almost continually. If I could I would have tried trailing something to try and slow down but it was not an option as I felt I had to avoid a broach at all costs. I was fortunate that I just acquired a GPS and was able to hit the seabuoy marking the inlet on the dot and followed a local fishing boat in.

My boat was a tough steel 38ft ketch with a large center cockpit. I had several near knockdowns but never had the spreaders in the water. However I felt that getting rolled over was very possible. I had many breaking waves hit the boat sometimes half filling the cockpit. It was the only time I have ever needed to be clipped on in the cockpit.

I have been in winds of similar strength before and had enough sea room to heave to and wait it out. I tried heaving to briefly and had a near knockdown almost immediately. With conditions forecast to get worse I felt forced to run for shelter which was something I had always said I would never do as it is almost always safer to be out in deeper water away from shore.

Once I got the hook down the boat got a little pat before I turned in.


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Broke an upper shroud during a spinnaker knockdown. Mast stayed up! (Pearson 26OD).
2nd worst - piled onto a mud bank full speed, heeled over with the spinnaker up (buddy was driving).
Wait - I'm starting to see a common thread here.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I gybed then knocked down as the mainsheet got hooked and the rookie crew kept the genoa tight, as he let go to try to stay in the boat that was enough to right the boat that was in a Venture 21.

A following sea a stuck check valve and an overworked bilge pump put about a foot of water in my Catalina 30, the manual pump and a galley trash can emptied the boat pretty quick.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Dead calm.
Then running out of beer.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

I had to come back to the dock.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Missing the shot of the Humpback breaching about 50' in front of the boat. I did get an out of focus shot of the splash.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

I was sleeping in the mainsail on a close haul when the auto pilot decided to tack, sending me over board but not without bouncing off the rails and stanchions first...


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

A seagull swiped a ribeye off my plate (that was sitting on the cockpit bench) when I ducked below help my wife find something (a corkscrew, IIRC).

Ok, we were anchored rather than actually sailing....but it was still pretty traumatic to see that flying rat absconding with a perfectly grilled $20 steak.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

On a 29 ft enginelss sailboat, we (two others and myself) were caught in the Gulf of Mexico on the south side of the "Blizzard of 96" storm for 5 days. The two others ran out of cigarettes which did not help the serenity. Food ran out enough to just get one bowl of rice each day per man for those 5 days. Not only did we have to deal with that, we had to jury rig a mast out of the boom after a demasting during the event. Educational to say the least.


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

Motoring onto an oyster bed I should have been aware of had I paid closer attention to the chart...

Recently, I had the privilege of sucking up a jellyfish through the raw water intake which completely blocked all raw water into the engine...and it was quite some time before I realized this was due to a blockage and not some type of mechanical malfunction...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Many years ago I invited a couple of relatives to come sailing in my Lightning. Neither had ever been on a sailboat but, hey, what can go wrong on LI Sound on a nice day? Well, a northern front decided to blow through so I headed back in. LI Sound is no place for a 19' essentially flat bottomed boat in large waves. We got in the inlet ok but, with the wind whistling probably 20-30 knots, I jibed unintentionally(oops), ripping off the gooseneck. By this time my passengers were just holding on, white-knuckled, trying to avoid decapitation from the now flailing boom. Are we having fun yet? I got everything down and under control but my cousins, for some reason, never came sailing again


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

After too many years, yea, we've been aground, caught offshore in gales, broken gear, hit rocks, torn sails, narrowly avoided collisions in fog...all that big sailing story stuff...but that stuff ain't nothin!



Geriatric Dingy Racing..How old should be the cutoff for sailing the club 420's?

Well sorry, we refuse to act our age, and Wednesday night beer cans are the rule in July and August. Average age of participants exceeds 5 decades in some cases by a substantial margin. As these boats require significant physical dexterity to remain upright, our race nights often get "interesting." But no apologies, they are a blast to sail and I'm not stopping until I'm 6 ft under.

Being the instigator of these gatherings and effectively head of geriatric dingy sailing instruction with various over qualifying certifications/licenses, etc., I am expected to be "competent" and much admired by lesser qualified associates.

One particularly gusty day I got there early and decided to launch single handed. Turtled in the mooring field, righted it twice just to flip it again and was eventually rescued by appropriately young and energetic sailors. They were very polite, but I know they enjoyed the moment. And all you web young sailing whipper snappers, I don't need a lecture on how to release the halyards, point the thing into the wind, or stand on the center board...I give the lectures!

Embarrassed and wet I adjourned to the YC bar where I had unwittingly provided the evening entertainment. Luckily, no pictures were taken for the YC news letter.

Yea, getting wet wasn't the bad part.


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Had a extra long bolt that I would tuck the tiller under to sail straight on a shark cat. I loved to hang off the back and could steer with one hand and hold on with the other. Wind picked up one time and I was body surfing/drowning but couldn't let go of the transom with either hand for fear that the boat would sail off without me! After a couple min there was finally a lull that I could reach up and turn boat into the wind.


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had a bellow water line throught hull drain line break. All of a sudden my feet are wet then I realise there is water coming UP throught the cockpit drains. Those manual bilge pumps sure move water...
Hauled as back to the dock where I stayed and pumped while my buddy went and got a new drain pipe. Replaced pipe and went back out.

How bout a embarrassing one?
Launched the boat off the trailer in some rough water when I hear someone say "hay isn't that part of your trailer???" Somehow the starboard trailer bunk board had torn off and floated away.... I had to swim over and get it. Figured we're screwed any way lets go sailing..
After a nice day out I just tied the bunk to tje remains of the posts loaded the boat and drove VERRY SLOW all the way home just waiting to see the boat laying in the street on every turn or pothole.....

Note to self, Trailer maintenance is important.....


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I have had all kinds of discomfort and annoyance, but none of it is like the two different races I was part of where people died (not on our boat)


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

After a day on south beach on Savary Island with a Magregor 25 with a drop down keel.I waited for the tide to come in and sailed off.When I had enough water to lower the keel I pointed into the wind and tied the tiller off and went below to lower the keel. The winch for the keel didn't have a brake.I got about two turns when a wave or whatever changed course, the sail caught wind, the sudden heeling pulled the winch handle out of my hand and started to spin really fast.I now have a very heavy piece of steel headed for the bottom of a fiber glass boat.I know that I have to stop the spinning handle and I know that it is going to hurt...My hand took 4 whacks before I got it stopped.The third hit took my middle finger half off causing a lot of blood loss. By the time I got the tiller untied and the boat sailing and got tied up back in Lund the cockpit looked like there had been a murder.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Double handing in my dad's Catalina 30, Accidental gybe off Montauk in 8-10' seas resulted broken gooseneck, torn mainsail, and temporarily lost dinghy.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I was dinghy sailing with my 3 small children on a big lake. Wind was very light and variable so we got to an island, tied up to a stump and got busy swimming. When everybody had enough I untied the boat, loaded the girls into the dinghy, and gave the bitter end of the rope to my 10 year old son to hold while I got the rest of our gear from the beach. When I was collecting our gear all of a sudden the wind picks up, my son lets the rope out of his hand and the boat is rapidly sailing away with my 2 very surprised daughters. I jump in the water and start swimming like crazy after them, yelling all sorts of confusing instructions to my older daughter. I was very, very tired when I finally caught up with them.
No, it was not dismasting while rounding the Horn, but it felt pretty darn rotten for a long time.


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

Sailing from Hawaii to California with a skipper who was a chain smoker...until he decided to go cold turkey on this leg of the voyage... 4 weeks in close quarters with someone in withdrawal is not something one should endure.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

Steady Hand said:


> Sailing from Hawaii to California with a skipper who was a chain smoker...until he decided to go cold turkey on this leg of the voyage... 4 weeks in close quarters with someone in withdrawal is not something one should endure.


The horror!! The HORROR!!!

Although, my brother still whines about the backpacking trip (2 weeks on the Pacific Crest Trail) where I decided to forgo coffee. After 20+ years you would think that he could forgive me, just a little.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Knocked down by a microburst sailing into Salem Harbor on a Cal33. Mast was about a foot above the water for 20-30 seconds but seemed like an eternity.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Split open my chin when the plastic gunwale hook on the cheap swim ladder on my friends boat broke while I was climbing back aboard. Fortunately, we had plenty of beer on board and one of the babes he brought along was a RN (and sober)


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Transient slip with kennels next door to the marina, and dogs barking all night. Moved to a slip as far from the kennels as possible, slept better the next night but stuck in mud at low tide.


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

Hand steering a unbalanced yacht from Nelson to Fiji 2 hours on and 4 hours off for 16 days .First 7 days were stormy had waves go through the mainsail.Nothing onboard was dry had solid water coming in dorade vents.This was 34 years ago when the weather forecasts were crap you basicly went out and took your medicine,these days you can pick your window much easier.Not an enjoyable voyage.


----------



## tbodine88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Scaring my wife so bad, she'll not go sailing anymore


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Ran out of smokes once with still 4 days to get to shore .... that was bad


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

The all time worst event to ever happen to me on a sailboat happened two nights ago. I was pumping out the forward head when it got clogged by some feminine products. The symptoms are that it is pumping then the fluid seen through the glass just stops. What is not extremely apparent is the suction that builds up between the hose and the waste fitting on the deck. Even less apparent is what happens when you release that suction by removing the hose a little.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Loosing the rig in 50 kts.
Jim


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

Puddin'_Tain said:


> The horror!! The HORROR!!!
> 
> Although, my brother still whines about the backpacking trip (2 weeks on the Pacific Crest Trail) where I decided to forgo coffee. After 20+ years you would think that he could forgive me, just a little.



Some things are just unforgivable or unforgettable.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Broken mast, spreader casting tore out of the side of it leaving a 4" x 4" hole. Did not get dis-masted but it ended the season last year 4 weeks early.


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

"Scaring my wife so bad, she'll not go sailing anymore"


I would count that as a +


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Johnniegee said:


> "Scaring my wife so bad, she'll not go sailing anymore"
> 
> I would count that as a +


Been there done that.... However she is interested in going out again, it's been 20 something years...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sailing on a Prindle 16 with my girl friend, now wife, 25 years ago out of bembe beach Annapolis. A shroud broke and the mast came down off Greenbury pt. we got the rig on the boat and a power boater towed us towards shore. On the way back a 35 foot sailboat was heading to the middle of our tow line. We were all yelling and waving to the lady steering the sailboat but she was oblivious to what was happening. Then the husband came up from below and saw the problem. He attempted to steer away but then headed directly for the cat. I picked up my girlfriend and was going to throw her into the water in case the sailboat rode up on top of our cat. He hit with a glancing blow so not too much damage. He had all sails up and the winds were 15 knots so he cruised on. It was my wifes first trip and she was a little shaken up for a while after that, the man's wife was also visibly shaken. But all well that ends well.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

No matter how bad you think your story is, someone has had a worse time of it.

I'm not even going to bother with my tale.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't pick a worst, because the "worst" events thankfully have all turned into great learning experiences and triumphs so far. Bubblehead is right, nothing that's happened to me can compare to any of your stories... some things that HAVE happened?

Trailer launch, and I lost the keel support (fashioned a new one when done sailing, this was on my Capri 22)... Yes I day sailed my Capri 22.

Blew a bearing on the blue route in PA, right at the 8 lane wide junction... melted the housing, seal, and race to the axle. 3 hours filing the axle to get the crap off. Was a Sunday morning everyone was closed, and we needed a spare bearing. This was on a 23 foot Kells. It was also TODAY nearly 25 years ago, my father's birthday. We got to launch, and the trailer fell off the end of the ramp (damn powerboaters gunning their engines)... busted a second bearing/race. Started to rain as we finally got the stick up. Bad day. As it started to rain, and we finalized the mast pin, I turned to look at Dad, obviously very upset, it was REAL late (probably 10pm now)... I started to laugh. He got this funny look on his face, then soaking wet, dripping I hand him a beer, and say "Happy Birthday." I hadn't said a thing about his birthday the whole day!

Cables jumped off the rudder for the wheel steering in our US 27 in Barnegat bay... about 50 feet from a shoal (everything is 50 feet from a shoal on Barnegat). Had the e-tiller in, in less than 30 seconds, STILL under sail, motor wouldn't start... so we sailed under e-tiller (which on the US was like 20 inches long, you know, steer it with both arms and both legs, moving it 2 inches at a time).. through the slot, that has a nice zig-zag to it, under SAIL... parked the boat like nothing was wrong... received a standing ovation from the 20 or so sailors/boaters kicking around the club at the time.

Lets see, outboard motor caught fire... after realizing it wasn't going to explode (I made it to the bow in 1 second flat, and was in dive position), I ran got the extinguisher, put out the fire... inspected the outboard, and 20 feet from shore fired it back up like nothing had happened and motored back!

Busted gooseneck on my Capri 14.2... lashed it together and SAILED it home.. I was 3 miles from launch.

trailer wheels fell off the ramp retrieving my Capri 25... how scary is it to get halfway out of the water, and see your whole boat drop 12 inches on one side... thank goodness for strong axles and even stronger pickup.. I was solo retrieving the boat, nobody around to help.. and since this is a strap launch/retrieve, no way to "push" the boat backward.

Did an in-water rescue of another sailor (sailboat rental on our lake)... they were drifting towards rocks/cliff lee shore and had 2 older swimmers in the water. The swimmers were unable to climb the rope ladder that came with the boat (neither could I honestly)... wife and I were sailing motorless, and offerred assistance... The genius credit card skipper was attempting to start the outboard with lines in the water to the swimmers (presumably to allow them to keep up with the boat).... Not sure what that skipper would have done if he managed to get the motor started. We sailed alongside, used my rigid ladder to get the couple aboard... then sailed alongside and let them board back to their original boat. Then waited until they got the outboard motor going. I don't think they even noticed that I didn't have a motor. Was fun to do all under mainsail alone. Still could have been horrific for that couple.

Lets see, anchored on the edge of a dropoff with no chain on my 22 footer.. swam to shore with my daughter after I was sure the hook set (in rock)... wandered around the island, came back to find my boat was about 1/4 mile away and getting farther, the hook apparently bounced down the cliff after some motorboat waves, then dangled in 50 feet of water, with probably only 40 feet of line out (was only in 5 feet of water to begin with). I took a float cushion, left my daughter on the island, and swam for it. It took about 30-40 minutes to swim the distance, board the boat, fire up the iron genny... raise anchor, and come back and re-anchor... I purchased 15ft of chain after that, never had a problem setting hook again.

On my Capri 14, after 2 years in storage/use by my sister, I got my boat back for an early May day sail (water was 55 degrees still)... had nice winds, and no outboard (I had an electric one I opted to not put on since the winds were 10-15 all day)... I got nearly out past our local hydroelectric dam, and probably 100 feet from the "do not cross this line," and realized the boat was getting "sluggish." My former brother in law thought he'd be helpful, and left the boat drain out (something I never used as the boat was VERY dry)... well the nearly unsinkable boat was full with 300+ gallons of water, and my fat keester now, and the cockpit was slowly filling now with water backwards through the scuppers. YOU CANNOT SAIL with several hundred pounds of water in your boat, and steering, um ain't happening. With rudder, sail, and paddle assistance I managed to get the boat turned AWAY from going over the dam, and under sail, tiller, and some paddling in 12 knot winds... was able to keep a semi-steady course moving at about 1 knot. Towards shore. I couldnt' really steer per se, but managed to get to the opposite shore and walk my boat halfway back to the car... From there I walked to the car, got the battery and the electric outboard, and walked THEM back to the boat, and proceeded to install the motor and then motor back to the ramp. It took about 25 minutes to drain the water out of the boat coming out like a garden hose. 2 hours later I was at the local Catalina dealer making a deal to trade the Capri 14 for a Capri 22 (a deal that I eventually backed out of due to marital problems). Dealer appraised the boat for trade... and called it a "nicely clean boat inside and out." Yeah I just washed it I said... For the record 55 degree water will make you sing the high notes better when you have to dive off to pull it ashore.

So lots of stupid stuff, nothing earth shattering, all life/sailing lessons.

That which does not kill us...


----------



## islandskipper23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Technically not on the water, but watching in the rear view mirror as the lug nuts fall out of your wobbling trailer wheel is not an easy sight to forget. Now I check every lug before every trip.


----------



## sailingsteve (Jan 12, 2015)

Capsizing, getting hit by the boom, and then going unconscious in the water. Thankfully I had a life jacket and a crew with me.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

capt vimes said:


> I was sleeping in the mainsail on a close haul when the auto pilot decided to tack, sending me over board but not without bouncing off the rails and stanchions first...


That's gotta go in Captain Ron II... :laugher


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gawd I've led a dull life! 

Maybe it was good management? A lack of adventurousness? 

I dunno but I'm sure lacking in good disaster stories compared to you guys.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Strained back while lifting convertible dinette table. I was flat on my back, out of service for 4 days, my teenage daughter handling the boat. Fortunately, it was a familiar route, the weather was fair, and she did just fine while I laid on a heating pad.

I modified the berth and the table is no longer moved.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Paying my yard bill after a major overhaul!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

svzephyr44 said:


> Paying my yard bill after a major overhaul!


Doesn't count; in my experience they hold the boat hostage on land until it's paid, so you weren't actually sailing...

Though I do believe it was a bad experience!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was a boat one night, where the engine quit, we were in 35 knots of wind on a lee shore. When I didn't think it could get any worse, the mast came down. It's been all downhill since that.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

Losing the rig in a little over twenty knots of wind while sailing close hauled. Note to self - check head stay before taking out a chartered boat.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Like most of you, I've suffered many indignities while sailing, but the event that still pisses me off the most was on the Navesink River in New Jersey. I was sailing with my brother in my O'Day Sprite when a large power boat decided to have a little fun at our expense. He situated his boat just so that when put maximum power to both engines, he set up a Tsunami that completely swamped our little boat. Of course the ice chest floated away leaving us with no lunch and no beer. Their laughter, which could be hear, but was seen is what stays with me some 50+ year later.
John


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

There have been a few "This kind of sucks days" but, one sticks out because of multiple gear failure issues in near gale conditions. Started out when I was anchored off a lee Shore off of Sandy Hook. The wind picked up to 20+ knots. It was time to move. I was raising the anchor chain when the windlass broke:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: SO MUCH FOR THAT!
After a struggle I managed finally to get the anchor up by hand and get underway. I was sailing along with a double reefed sail as the wind started to hit 30+ knots. When a reefing line got hold of the edge of one of the solar panels and threatened to pull it over the side. I was alone and trying to do damage control and steer the boat was not fun. The winds finally settled down and I was able to make it to a marina where a cold beer and a lovely sunset made the day a little better.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't have a "worst". Sure there were some gear failures and some scary water and wind, but no one has ever been hurt or the boat(s) badly broken (except for the 420 that I dismayed). 

But. if a POTENTIALLY worst is possible, there was the time in a race where we were going upwind close hauled on port. The other guy was on starboard and we were crossing, both at 6 kts. The tactician is telling me to duck but my eyes say that we'll pass. We crossed his bow with 10' to spare. It beautiful. The other helmsman gave me a nod. That felt awesome. BUT if I'd misjudged ......


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The first time sailing my own boat from SF to Hawaii at 22, we were becalmed about a week out. The water was warm and the sun shining, so we decided to go for a swim. Yep, we took the gear down, so that ain't the story. 
Anyway, I dove into the 5 mile deep water and swam about 50 feet out, before I opened my eyes underwater.
OMG! There was this HUGE shadow down below me in the gloom. HUGE! Those aboard the boat were later heard to say, over a drink or two, "Andrew looked to be an Olympic class swimmer, that day." as I sprinted back to the boat, barely touching the water.
Once I had the ladder firmly in hand, I looked down again to see if the shadow below was about to consume the boat whole, and sheepishly realized that it was the shadow of the boat that had spooked me so badly
How exactly does one spell embarrassing?


----------



## reymartin (Aug 16, 2012)

Traveler pin went while healing heavy to port, under a squall. Passengers in cabin tossed around. Tried the "Viagra Commercial" technique to bring boom under control (use the strap from a life jacket as a temporary mainsheet).

While calling out for passengers to throw me a lifejacket, they misunderstood intended use, and they were puting them on, getting ready to hit the drink


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Accidental gybe in 15' seas and broke the main halyard so that the mainsail was hanging over the side and I had to go get it back on the boat without my joining it over the side.

Remind me not to sail with some of you.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

capta said:


> The first time sailing my own boat from SF to Hawaii at 22, we were becalmed about a week out. The water was warm and the sun shining, so we decided to go for a swim. Yep, we took the gear down, so that ain't the story.
> Anyway, I dove into the 5 mile deep water and swam about 50 feet out, before I opened my eyes underwater.
> OMG! There was this HUGE shadow down below me in the gloom. HUGE! Those aboard the boat were later heard to say, over a drink or two, "Andrew looked to be an Olympic class swimmer, that day." as I sprinted back to the boat, barely touching the water.
> Once I had the ladder firmly in hand, I looked down again to see if the shadow below was about to consume the boat whole, and sheepishly realized that it was the shadow of the boat that had spooked me so badly
> How exactly does one spell embarrassing?


The whole concept of swimming over that abyss creeps me out. I know it's stupid - once the water is over your head it's all the same but there is just something about the thought of the "bottomlessness" of that abyss.....


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

Chartering in BVI some years ago, first sail with SO who I spent 6 months convincing was to be the best thing ever. Check in, cockroach infestation on reserved boat, company upgrades the *two* of us from a 33' to a pristine 45' Bene, cheers and jubilation, then realization that 45' was a _lot_ of boat for just the two us. Dedicate one berth for wet towels, another for expensive booze, all is merry then weather changes second day.

Gorgeous Sunny day, _lots_ of blow, SO down below with mal-de-mare, sloshed 2 hours through headwind whitecapped chop into a no-anchor spot, only 1 mooring left to claim, white-faced SO no longer feeling the "best ever" experience at all. On approach to mooring notice that boathook is no where to be found, washed overboard, cursing in several languages follows. Pendant is missing on mooring and ring is too low to grab by hand, suddenly realize why its last to be claimed. Embarrassed and red-faced, noticed hand-shaded eyes peering from cockpits around us, sudden dread of being "_that boat_" come soon after. Circled for what seemed like years. Fashion a hook using a $5 collapsible dingy oar, bobbing-pin turned rivet and broken coat hanger.

Onlookers we first thought to be judgemental gawkers stop by 10 minutes later with rum and exotic fruit. SO understands that things happen, but fellow sailors are what really make sailing special even when all seems lost. Travel between 3 boats drinking wine and being merry until the early morning, transition from disaster to bliss fades with every sip of cheap Chianti. White-faced terrified SO that cant swim converts into sun-tanned bowline tying mermaid from that day forward, meaningless adversity laughed at years later.


----------

